# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Best CAD Software According to G2 Crowd

## Brian_Krassenstein

In a comprehensive and very helpful report, G2 Crowd gives us peer and professional reviews regarding the most current CAD software. With several different reports, each featuring four categories, AutoCAD was a predominant leader, but a variety of strong products made their way onto each list, with a variety of other software packages we should obviously keep our eyes on as well. Check out the results and categories in the full article: http://3dprint.com/41727/g2-crowd-rates-cad-software/

Let's hear your thoughts on the top AutoCAD software out there.  Do you agree with G2 Crowd's assessment of things?  Why or why not? Below is a graph with the results rating from the Building Design and BIM category:

----------


## Brian Crotty

I use AutoCAD as my primary, with the 3YOURMIND plugin to verify the file before it is printed (https://www.3yourmind.com/3d-print-app-autocad). But I know Blender and SolidEdge are also high performers.

----------


## Todd-67

Creo being in a similar price point as solidworks blows them away in terms of power and performance. I can't speak too much for the low end players.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

AutoCAD best... hahaha. Anyone else smell a rat?

Just the fact that Solidworks is mentioned as a leader but Catia isn't should show that. These surveys are all bogus.

----------


## curious aardvark

not bogus just based on volume of useage. 
And autocad sells more than anyone else, it's why they can afford to produce and give away all the 123dapps stuff. 

Autocad is general purpose, most of the others are more niche. 
I'm not saying autocad is better - never got my head t=round any wysiwig cad. But it is the most widely spread among a lot of industries. 

No one has ever asked me to try and 'acquire' a copy of any other cad software. Kind of speaks for itself really.

----------


## wirlybird

AutoCAD is probably first since it is the most used similar to the way Adobe Photoshop is for graphics.  AutoCAD does have the ability to work with numerous plugins and add-ons for various industry specific tasks.
Personally, Fusion 360 (an autodesk product) is my choice for 3D CAD since I can not afford Solidworks!

----------


## dklassen

Most current CAD software? Where's SpaceClaim?

----------


## curious aardvark

yeah spaceclaim is a weird one. They are all over the tct show, and it looks very good. But outside of tct, you never hear anyone mention it. 
Which explains why it's not in a list based on volume of sales and size of user base.

----------


## dklassen

I use SP exclusively. One of the best if not the best CAD packages out there, especially if you are into reverse engineering.

----------


## Bassna

I've been really meaning to learn an actual real CAD software. I just can't figure out which one I want to sink all my time into. I was going to go the Solidworks route, but at that same time I was doing a lot of Zbrush so I never really got into it. For someone who does a lot of modeling, what would you recommend for someone that is gonna be pretty new to a software like that? AutoCAD? Still Solidworks?

----------


## Todd-67

What type of modeling? Free form surfacing, mechanical assembly modeling or basic shape creation? Most industrial designers that interface with mechanical engineers prefer solidworks. Higher end applications creo and catia. If you're doing basic stuff autodesk may provide more tutorials and an easier path to learning.

 Solidworks is pretty predominate in my region which is in the great lakes region for most small to mid sized companies and easy to use. It's parametric features are handy when doing assemblies where geometry of parts may change but clearances and relationships between features needs to be constant or equation based geometry like gear teeth. It would bemy reccomendation for a solid mid-level modeler.

----------


## Bassna

> What type of modeling? Free form surfacing, mechanical assembly modeling or basic shape creation? Most industrial designers that interface with mechanical engineers prefer solidworks. Higher end applications creo and catia. If you're doing basic stuff autodesk may provide more tutorials and an easier path to learning.
> 
>  Solidworks is pretty predominate in my region which is in the great lakes region for most small to mid sized companies and easy to use. It's parametric features are handy when doing assemblies where geometry of parts may change but clearances and relationships between features needs to be constant or equation based geometry like gear teeth. It would bemy reccomendation for a solid mid-level modeler.


Thanks for the info. It really sounds like Solidworks is my best bet for what I really plan on doing I guess. I do quite a bit of modeling in smaller programs, like Tinkercad (It has a lot of great uses!) but when a customer asks me for a specific type of model being created with exact dimensions, and such, I end up having to outsource that modeling work to someone with some good software like that. Guess I'll have to acquire me a copy .

Side note, I'm from Northern Ohio too. Up by Lorain county myself. How about you?

----------


## Todd-67

In lorain county. North ridgeville to be exact. LCCC has courses in both creo (Mike Bratoli is an instructor, runs the CAD/PDM program for Moen) and Solidworks (Tony Hodos used to be a designer for Invacare).

 Accuracy wise i just printed some shaft adaptors on my creator pro for work from a solidworks model that were within .003 of the model on the diameter.

----------


## Bassna

Pretty crazy, small world. I'm right next door in Elyria, right down the street from North Ridgeville. I was actually just up at LCCC recently but apparently I couldn't do the Graphic Design program within the next year for some odd reason, and I qualify for a Pell Grant currently. Maybe I will head back up there and check out the Solidworks program. I remember seeing ''Introduction to Solidworks'' when I talked to the lady there. 

That's pretty good! I got 3 creator pro's myself, and a CTC pro that I may be trading soon for a vinyl cutter. I do pretty decent with my little 3D printing business I got going but I'm really trying to expand and make it a full time thing. I got the space in my Garage to set up something nice. What's the chances you teach lessons in Solidworks as well :P

----------


## Todd-67

That is pretty funny. There is another member here that is local as well. I might be able to help you out a bit when i have time. I work too much lately... lol  If you do take the class you qualify to buy the student version for cheap.

----------


## PRINTQUINCY

OK here goes.   I am 70 years old. I have had several strokes and I wand to get a 3d printer working to make a  few ideas I have had working BEFORE I leave this earth.   I have worked with several CADD programs and was making a living with AUTOCAD for 2 yrs but never made the transition to 3D  When I used them none of them had 3D abilities.
   So what 3d printer soft ware is the easiest and cheapest to learn to make a 3d part?

My other question is where is there a starter tutorial about 3D printing that will answer these questions? what about the different thypes of filiments and what bettere for what? flexing heat cold sunlight, etc.

Is there a catalog designs out there in the public domain that I can prinf?

Enough questions for now.

----------


## wirlybird

If you have AtuoCAD experience I would check out Fusion 360.  It is from AutoDesk also and will be rather familiar to more recent versions of AutoCAD.  I can be had for free on either a student use or hobby/entrepreneur or small business.





> OK here goes.   I am 70 years old. I have had several strokes and I wand to get a 3d printer working to make a  few ideas I have had working BEFORE I leave this earth.   I have worked with several CADD programs and was making a living with AUTOCAD for 2 yrs but never made the transition to 3D  When I used them none of them had 3D abilities.
>    So what 3d printer soft ware is the easiest and cheapest to learn to make a 3d part?
> 
> My other question is where is there a starter tutorial about 3D printing that will answer these questions? what about the different thypes of filiments and what bettere for what? flexing heat cold sunlight, etc.
> 
> Is there a catalog designs out there in the public domain that I can prinf?
> 
> Enough questions for now.

----------

